# do you train when youve got a cold



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Im full of cold and dont feel 100% but not sure whether or not to start training again until Im fully recovered or maybe pop a few iboprofen and battle through it.. do you train when your ill or do you give yourself time to recuperate?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Fcuk training when ill, it ain't gonna happen. no point for me.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Depends how ill I am, if it's just a mild cold then yer, but if its man flu then no way!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

No offence bud, but if I trained at the same gym as you I wouldn't want you spluttering and wiping your boogers all over the place  . Sit tight and make sure you're fighting fit before sharing the love in the gym :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think you'll just know if you're unable to train. But even if you could train it doesn't mean yo have to. Personally hate it when people cough and splutter around me in the gym, and on the bars/weights etc. But I train if I'm decent, and think I can get on with it. Or I would just rest up. But I don't remember he last time I was ill like that, tbh.


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

if i have to ask myself am i too ill to train ,i already know answer ,training when i have a cold in the past just drags the damn cold out bugger


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Trainin when a little bit under the weather always helps me


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Breda said:


> Trainin when a little bit under the weather always helps me


+1

Just getting over a cold, always feel much fresher after a workout


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Depends how bad I am but I am rarely ill, like chucking my guts and aching all over then no but think it is more common sense!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah but I don't when iv got a hot


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

P1sses me right off when there's people in the gym coughing and spluttering into their hands then getting their germs all over the dumbells. I think I may have a phobia of getting ill.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes have had one for 2 bloody weeks,

And still train!!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I still train unless I feel like total crap. I find extra cardio sweat the cold out and I feel better others in the gym get it and I get to spend more time on the machines rather then wait for hairy backed Azeris playing on their phones on the benches when I want to train. Win win for me


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

I usually have either a cold or the hayfever so I jsut crack on with it. they're never too debilitating though, as the hayfever dies down inside 

manflu though, no chance, I could potentially die from that... :whistling:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Did a back session with the man flu coming on.

DOM's the next few days were harsh :cursing:


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

no

body is too busy fighting infection

it's not gonna be able to do crap with any training


----------



## Longbow212 (May 26, 2013)

Stay home, quite inconsiderate to risk giving it to someone else at the gym even though thats not your intention.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

dropped the 27kg dumbell on my head when i had the flu, honestly couldnt lift anything. couldnt lift the 8kg dumbells and my mate was forcing me to while saying "wtf is wrong with you liftt!!!!!!!"


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If it's not too bad then a walk is good but no heavy lifting and keep warm. If it's man flu then god help you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

To add on to my earlier post - I have trouble having a [email protected] when I have a cold; the last thing I feel like doing is heavy weights.


----------



## Diddums (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been training with a cold the last 3 weeks or so. It's only a head cold, so just a stuffy head and runny nose. i just make sure that i keep blowing my nose and wash my hands afterwards. But if i was coughing and spluttering everywhere then i wouldn't go.


----------

